# Steam convoy



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=huQhqXiB8O0[/video]
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=huQhqXiB8O0[/video]


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2015)

Amazing old machines. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Ken, they look like a sort of dinosaur walking in a scene out of context.   The films were never in color.  The sounds were absent in the old films as well!  Thanks again!


----------

